

Windows 10 Uses Your Bandwidth to Distribute Updates, Disable It Here - MilnerRoute
http://lifehacker.com/windows-10-uses-your-bandwidth-to-distribute-updates-d-1721091469

======
slashnull
Why don't we have affordable symmetric internet connections yet?

------
dimino
Don't disable, Windows needs seeders!

